#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Provedor de Internet Cambium Networks puro?

## softagon

Pessoal alguém tem um provedor de internet Cambium Networks puro? Conseguem oferecer banda superior a 10mbps e atender mais de 400 clientes? 

Fico grato com qualquer informação.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

SIM, mas se tiver interferencia nao adianta muito..... pois 5.8 e 5.8 cambium ou proeletronic, com interferencia nao vai....

----------


## wilmagerl

Também tenho essa dúvida. Gostaria de começar uma rede com cambium, mas não sei se vou conseguir concorrer com outras tecnologias como fibra.

----------


## gilsoematos

Se você usar Antena Beamforming para ePMP 2000 ajuda muito a reduzir interferencias. Uso aqui e é outra realidade em relação à UBNt e MK.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

To usando aqui, tenho torre onde tenho setoriais UBNT para os clientes antigos e setoriais cambium para os novos clientes, realmente tem sido outra coisa, sem comparação, porém eu ainda não tenho grande número de clientes em cima pra poder saber como vai se comportar futuramente.

To na dúvida se migro 100% dos clientes usando elevate e removo da torre os UBNT até pra reduzir o piso de ruído, o problema é o custo e a dúvida se realmente vai ter boa performance....

----------


## lleonardo

To querendo montar um POP só com cambium, pra atender, acredito eu, uns 200 clientes no mínimo com planos de até 15Mb. Mas também fico na dúvida se isso será possível. Afinal, na teoria é maravilhoso, mas na prática... Por isso também fico no aguardo de alguém com um cenário parecido postar sua experiência.

----------


## lleonardo

> Cambium é tão bom assim ou tá virando modinha? Só se ouve/lê falar de Cambium.


Eu quero acreditar que seja evolução. Mas sou meio descrente com o que fabricante promete. Por isso, estou especulando por enquanto.

----------


## midnightmen

> To querendo montar um POP só com cambium, pra atender, acredito eu, uns 200 clientes no mínimo com planos de até 15Mb. Mas também fico na dúvida se isso será possível. Afinal, na teoria é maravilhoso, mas na prática... Por isso também fico no aguardo de alguém com um cenário parecido postar sua experiência.


Boa tarde,

1 - Cambium é um hardware descente a um preço que a maioria pode pagar.
2 - Você precisa usar as ferramentas que cambium fornece para montar um projeto do que vc pretende.
3 - Sim é possivel atender com planos de até 15 mbps tranquilamente.
4 - hardware robusto e software estavél, até apresenta alguns bugs mas nada escroto como em outros fabricantes.
5 - Cambium faz milagre, não faz milagre mas o funcionamento e estabilidade mesmo em condições bastante complicadas é acima da média.
6 - Não é moda e fato e torço para que todos meus concorrentes migrem para esta solução e apliquem de forma correta só assim veremos melhoria do espectro com reaproveitamento de canais e sync de todas unidades, do jeito que esta é um salvesse quem puder.
7 - uma coisa que não consigo entender é que tem provedor que não acham caro lançar fibra pagar aluguel de poste etc.. falam em fibra mas monta repetidor com ominitik de 400 reais, e acham fim do mundo pagar por hardware descente.

Prints de um epmp 2000 com beamforming piso de ruido -80 42 clientes instalados de 1.1 a 5.7 km, velocidades de 4,8,10 mbps, tenho que admititir que todas condições aqui são desfavoraveis começando pela distacia do ultimo cliente e até uns dois ou 3 com visada péssima e clientes de borda a borda utilizando os 120 graus do setor, meu provedor ainda muito pequeno não dá ainda pra sair montando muitas torres mas vcs já podem ter uma idéia do funcionamento da tecnologia.

----------


## midnightmen

> Eu quero acreditar que seja evolução. Mas sou meio descrente com o que fabricante promete. Por isso, estou especulando por enquanto.


Cambium não promete especifica e fornece ferramentas para você desenvolver projetos dentro da realidade da especificação do equipamento, agora me diz que especificação que outros fabricantes fornecem, clock do processador memoria do que isso adianta se precisa adivinhar quantos clientes vc pode colocar no setor, só na base da tentativa e erro. E isso é só uma das questões sem falar em outros muitos fatores que influenciam.

----------


## lleonardo

> Boa tarde,
> 
> 1 - Cambium é um hardware descente a um preço que a maioria pode pagar.
> 2 - Você precisa usar as ferramentas que cambium fornece para montar um projeto do que vc pretende.
> 3 - Sim é possivel atender com planos de até 15 mbps tranquilamente.
> 4 - hardware robusto e software estavél, até apresenta alguns bugs mas nada escroto como em outros fabricantes.
> 5 - Cambium faz milagre, não faz milagre mas o funcionamento e estabilidade mesmo em condições bastante complicadas é acima da média.
> 6 - Não é moda e fato e torço para que todos meus concorrentes migrem para esta solução e apliquem de forma correta só assim veremos melhoria do espectro com reaproveitamento de canais e sync de todas unidades, do jeito que esta é um salvesse quem puder.
> 7 - uma coisa que não consigo entender é que tem provedor que não acham caro lançar fibra pagar aluguel de poste etc.. falam em fibra mas monta repetidor com ominitik de 400 reais, e acham fim do mundo pagar por hardware descente.
> ...


Aqui a interferência não está tão ruim quanto a sua não. E me diz uma coisa, cliente com sinal ruim realmente não afeta em nada os outros clientes do mesmo AP? O que são essas duas porcentagens no print?

----------


## midnightmen

Não afeta os outros clientes, o que acontece é que quando vc coloca clientes em condições ruims menos clientes vc vai conseguir colocar por AP porque o cliente ruim custa mais tempo de frame no AP.

As porcentagens no print e qualidade de downlink e uplink dos clientes.

----------


## lleonardo

> Não afeta os outros clientes, o que acontece é que quando vc coloca clientes em condições ruims menos clientes vc vai conseguir colocar por AP porque o cliente ruim custa mais tempo de frame no AP.
> 
> As porcentagens no print e qualidade de downlink e uplink dos clientes.


Entendi. Obrigado pelas explicações. Estou realmente inclinado a colocar Cambium. Ainda mais agora, sabendo que um cliente com sinal ruim realmente não afeta os demais.

----------


## raumaster

> Não afeta os outros clientes, o que acontece é que quando vc coloca clientes em condições ruims menos clientes vc vai conseguir colocar por AP porque o cliente ruim custa mais tempo de frame no AP.
> 
> As porcentagens no print e qualidade de downlink e uplink dos clientes.


Uai! E não é o mesmo então que acontece com outros radios UBNT, Mikrotik....? Pra mim um cliente ruim não afetaria a capacidade do radio de forma alguma, mas apenas pra ele mesmo, chegando menos banda pra ele ou seja, um cliente com -80dbm so poderia receber digamos um plano de 1 ou 2 mega....Se assim não for, já não gostei.

----------


## midnightmen

> Uai! E não é o mesmo então que acontece com outros radios UBNT, Mikrotik....? Pra mim um cliente ruim não afetaria a capacidade do radio de forma alguma, mas apenas pra ele mesmo, chegando menos banda pra ele ou seja, um cliente com -80dbm so poderia receber digamos um plano de 1 ou 2 mega....Se assim não for, já não gostei.


Não não, vc esta tendo entendimento errado, no caso de UBNT/Mikrotik um cliente ruim ferra com desempenho do AP todo inclusive de outros clientes liagos ao mesmo AP, Na cambium isso não acontece cliente ruin ferrar o AP e os clientes todos que estão conectados a ele, o que ocorre e que quanto maior quantidade de cliente ruim no AP menor sera quantidade total de clientes que vc vai conseguir por no AP porque ele vai gastar mais recursos para atender esses clientes ruins, mas os demais clientes não serão penalizados.

----------


## midnightmen

> Você sabe muito bem o que está falando né? Pois estou querendo acreditar em você ao invés de acreditar no Zucchi que diz que esse recurso é graças ao Beamforming disponível no equipamento, que por sinal dá vida ao Cambium.


Sim, e o Zucchi pode corroborar esta informação, vale tanto pra epmp 1000 sync e 2000 sync com ou sem beamformig. Já beamformig é outro recurso que se tornal indispensavel em ambientes com piso de ruído alto, se não tiver ruído pode colocar um epmp 1000 sync que vai ter mesmo rendimento de um 2000.

----------


## raumaster

Eu tb ando relutante. Tenho acompanhado o assunto Cambium desde q apareceu nos foruns e os videos da Adriana no Youtube. Gastar 5000 por setor tem q ser uma puta solução q tem q cobrir ao menos uns 5km por torre pq nao da pra criar microsetores com cambium, muito dinheiro!

----------


## midnightmen

> Eu tb ando relutante. Tenho acompanhado o assunto Cambium desde q apareceu nos foruns e os videos da Adriana no Youtube. Gastar 5000 por setor tem q ser uma puta solução q tem q cobrir ao menos uns 5km por torre pq nao da pra criar microsetores com cambium, muito dinheiro!


Brother o négocio não e muito barato mas tambem nada impossivel de ser alcançado, e é um sossego que vc nem imagina. Eu particularmente indicaria area cobertura de no max 3 km se possivel 2 km, e estou trabalhando pra fazer chegar no max em 3 porque relevo da região aqui também dificulta alcançar os 5 em muitas situações.

----------


## raumaster

Aqui tb, o relevo não é dos piores mas so consigo alcançar no maximonuns 3km tb. Por um lado é bom pq pegar fresnel livre pra 5km só em local muito plano e sem arvores e predios.

----------


## lleonardo

> Sim, e o Zucchi pode corroborar esta informação, vale tanto pra epmp 1000 sync e 2000 sync com ou sem beamformig. Já beamformig é outro recurso que se tornal indispensavel em ambientes com piso de ruído alto, se não tiver ruído pode colocar um epmp 1000 sync que vai ter mesmo rendimento de um 2000.



Pelo que entendi, o beamforming ajuda apenas no upload do cliente. Nada tem a ver com o download. Entendi certo?

----------


## midnightmen

> Pelo que entendi, o beamforming ajuda apenas no upload do cliente. Nada tem a ver com o download. Entendi certo?


Isso ai esta certissimo, mas quando em ambiente com muito ruido, aqui no caso nem todos os clientes conectam na BSA só os que tem mais dificuldade com uplink, isso quem determina e algoritimo de descisão do AP baseado nos dados recebidos do cliente como taxas de retransmissão sinal etc...

----------


## midnightmen



----------


## Uesleitmc

E qual radio cambium é usado nas estações em clientes?

----------


## raumaster

Da cambium o Force 180 ou hoje vc pode comprar licenças Elevate pra usar Ubiquitis nanos e outras como CPE.

----------


## midnightmen

> E qual radio cambium é usado nas estações em clientes?


Force 180 ou force 200, aqui só tenho force 180 nos clientes e algumas unidades do epmp integrado.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Force 180 ou force 200, aqui só tenho force 180 nos clientes e algumas unidades do epmp integrado.


O que acha do elevate nos ubnt?

----------


## midnightmen

> O que acha do elevate nos ubnt?


Não sei te dizer porque nunca usei, mas eu nesta situação venderia o hardware antigo e trocaria tudo, tendo em vista o alto indice de problema do hardware ubnt.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Não sei te dizer porque nunca usei, mas eu nesta situação venderia o hardware antigo e trocaria tudo, tendo em vista o alto indice de problema do hardware ubnt.


Isso se for comodato, né? Quando o equipamento é do cliente, é melhor usar o Elevate. Só não sei se tem como voltar para o firmware da UBNT depois, caso o cliente cancele...

----------


## midnightmen

> Isso se for comodato, né? Quando o equipamento é do cliente, é melhor usar o Elevate. Só não sei se tem como voltar para o firmware da UBNT depois, caso o cliente cancele...


Verdade não tinha pensado nisso...

----------


## samuel1999

> Isso se for comodato, né? Quando o equipamento é do cliente, é melhor usar o Elevate. Só não sei se tem como voltar para o firmware da UBNT depois, caso o cliente cancele...


É possível voltar ao firmware da UBNT.

----------


## TsouzaR

Ah, legal. Eu tinha me esquecido do TFTP, hehehe.

----------


## Uesleitmc

Desculpa pela pergunta, mas como funciona esse elevate?

----------


## Uesleitmc

Tem ideia do custo dessa licença?dá bastante resultado?

----------


## regin

Estou me inteirando do assunto Cambium e pesquisando bastante, e nessas pesquisas vi que o elevate nas cpes ubnt ficam otimas em questão de banda suportada. É uma opção pra aqueles clientes que já possuem equipamento e não querem comprar outro. E por outro lado é bom pro provedor que quer aumentar sua base de clientes, sem o ônus das cpes, pois o custo da licença é repassada para o cliente.

----------


## gilsoematos

Sobre o elevate:

----------


## regin

> Sobre o elevate:


Esse mesmo foi um dos videos que vi sobre o elevate, apesar de ter a sxt ali, ainda não tem o software para mikrotik

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa tarde,
> 
> 1 - Cambium é um hardware descente a um preço que a maioria pode pagar.
> 2 - Você precisa usar as ferramentas que cambium fornece para montar um projeto do que vc pretende.
> 3 - Sim é possivel atender com planos de até 15 mbps tranquilamente.
> 4 - hardware robusto e software estavél, até apresenta alguns bugs mas nada escroto como em outros fabricantes.
> 5 - Cambium faz milagre, não faz milagre mas o funcionamento e estabilidade mesmo em condições bastante complicadas é acima da média.
> 6 - Não é moda e fato e torço para que todos meus concorrentes migrem para esta solução e apliquem de forma correta só assim veremos melhoria do espectro com reaproveitamento de canais e sync de todas unidades, do jeito que esta é um salvesse quem puder.
> 7 - uma coisa que não consigo entender é que tem provedor que não acham caro lançar fibra pagar aluguel de poste etc.. falam em fibra mas monta repetidor com ominitik de 400 reais, e acham fim do mundo pagar por hardware descente.
> ...


Como fica latência desses clientes com e sem uso?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Não não, vc esta tendo entendimento errado, no caso de UBNT/Mikrotik um cliente ruim ferra com desempenho do AP todo inclusive de outros clientes liagos ao mesmo AP, Na cambium isso não acontece cliente ruin ferrar o AP e os clientes todos que estão conectados a ele, o que ocorre e que quanto maior quantidade de cliente ruim no AP menor sera quantidade total de clientes que vc vai conseguir por no AP porque ele vai gastar mais recursos para atender esses clientes ruins, mas os demais clientes não serão penalizados.


Isso ainda ocorre na linha nova da ubnt airprism ac gen2?

----------


## Zucchi

> Isso ainda ocorre na linha nova da ubnt airprism ac gen2?


Sim...

Para o pessoal que perguntou do valor da licença Elevate:

https://www.connectivitatelecom.com....p-elevate-pack

----------


## TsouzaR

> Sim...


Ué, mas o TDD com frame fixo não é o que promove o Airtime Fairness, que impede um cliente ruim de afetar os demais? Se for isso, UBNT tem também...

----------


## Zucchi

> Ué, mas o TDD com frame fixo não é o que promove o Airtime Fairness, que impede um cliente ruim de afetar os demais? Se for isso, UBNT tem também...


Ter e diferente de funcionar.... Mimosa tem tambem e o forum e so relato de pau. E sabido que o da UBNT tbem nao esta funcionando.

Nao e so o TDD que e responsavel por isso nao.

----------


## raumaster

> Não não, vc esta tendo entendimento errado, no caso de UBNT/Mikrotik um cliente ruim ferra com desempenho do AP todo inclusive de outros clientes liagos ao mesmo AP, Na cambium isso não acontece cliente ruin ferrar o AP e os clientes todos que estão conectados a ele, o que ocorre e que quanto maior quantidade de cliente ruim no AP menor sera quantidade total de clientes que vc vai conseguir por no AP porque ele vai gastar mais recursos para atender esses clientes ruins, mas os demais clientes não serão penalizados.


A Mikrotik fez melhorias no protocolo NV2 recentemente, a partir da versão 6.42.1 em diante e a partir da 6.40.9 (long-term, antiga bugfix). Segundo a Mikrotik afirma em seu forum oficial, essa melhoria trata o desempenho do setor que perdia o desempenho de acordo com o numero de clientes ia aumentando e a segunda melhoria é que um cliente ruim não afeta todo setor. O que percebi é que o cliente com sinal ruim, fica ruim pra ele, começa a passar menos banda, as vezes nem navega em casos extremos e o resto do setor flui normalmente.

----------


## delegato

A performance dos equipamentos da cambium estão muito aquém do prometido! Mimosa e UBNT entregam o que promete porém escolhi cambium por ter a porta SFP, já estou arrependido, firmware capado e com opções desnecessárias, e outras opções necessárias não tem!, se não atualizarem o firmware da linha epmp e ptp vai ser mais uma marca queimada no mercado. O equipamento parece que não tem potência de sinal, com equipamento lado a lado a latência é horrível pior que mikrotik com nv2 ativo, latência passa longe dos 3 a 6ms prometidos. O equipamento em sí parece ser robusto, mais o firmware parece estar em desenvolvimento.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> A performance dos equipamentos da cambium estão muito aquém do prometido! Mimosa e UBNT entregam o que promete porém escolhi cambium por ter a porta SFP, já estou arrependido, firmware capado e com opções desnecessárias, e outras opções necessárias não tem!, se não atualizarem o firmware da linha epmp e ptp vai ser mais uma marca queimada no mercado. O equipamento parece que não tem potência de sinal, com equipamento lado a lado a latência é horrível pior que mikrotik com nv2 ativo, latência passa longe dos 3 a 6ms prometidos. O equipamento em sí parece ser robusto, mais o firmware parece estar em desenvolvimento.


Você está usando em PTMP? Como está funcionando por aí? Latência? Tô pensando em montar um pop com epmp2000 usando elevate.

----------


## wala

> A performance dos equipamentos da cambium estão muito aquém do prometido! Mimosa e UBNT entregam o que promete porém escolhi cambium por ter a porta SFP, já estou arrependido, firmware capado e com opções desnecessárias, e outras opções necessárias não tem!, se não atualizarem o firmware da linha epmp e ptp vai ser mais uma marca queimada no mercado. O equipamento parece que não tem potência de sinal, com equipamento lado a lado a latência é horrível pior que mikrotik com nv2 ativo, latência passa longe dos 3 a 6ms prometidos. O equipamento em sí parece ser robusto, mais o firmware parece estar em desenvolvimento.


Vendi dois que eu tinha aqui não achei opção de site survey achei muito decepcionante não ter essa função pois não achei mesmo.

----------


## Zucchi

> A performance dos equipamentos da cambium estão muito aquém do prometido! Mimosa e UBNT entregam o que promete porém escolhi cambium por ter a porta SFP, já estou arrependido, firmware capado e com opções desnecessárias, e outras opções necessárias não tem!, se não atualizarem o firmware da linha epmp e ptp vai ser mais uma marca queimada no mercado. O equipamento parece que não tem potência de sinal, com equipamento lado a lado a latência é horrível pior que mikrotik com nv2 ativo, latência passa longe dos 3 a 6ms prometidos. O equipamento em sí parece ser robusto, mais o firmware parece estar em desenvolvimento.



Se você está falando do PTP550 tem toda a razão. Ainda está em desenvolvimento e eles pisaram FEIO na bola.

O hardware está pronto, o software não.

----------


## raumaster

> A performance dos equipamentos da cambium estão muito aquém do prometido! Mimosa e UBNT entregam o que promete porém escolhi cambium por ter a porta SFP, já estou arrependido, firmware capado e com opções desnecessárias, e outras opções necessárias não tem!, se não atualizarem o firmware da linha epmp e ptp vai ser mais uma marca queimada no mercado. O equipamento parece que não tem potência de sinal, com equipamento lado a lado a latência é horrível pior que mikrotik com nv2 ativo, latência passa longe dos 3 a 6ms prometidos. O equipamento em sí parece ser robusto, mais o firmware parece estar em desenvolvimento.


Eu fico imaginando a situação que passamos aqui, duas vezes esse ano. No início do ano tivemos uma descarga atmosférica e há poucas semanas atrás, denovo! Em ambas tivemos 2 rádios queimados, todos rádios com cabo blindado, com DPS nos cabos de rede aterrados, tomadas elétricas todas aterradas e com DPS, enfim... Tivemos dois Mikrotiks queimados, na torre temos um total de 8. Eu no início da divulgação da Cambium fiquei doido pra comprar, mesmo sem grana, mas fico imaginando como teria sido nesse caso. Aqui tinhamos rádios mikrotik reservas, cada rádio gastamos em torno de uns 800 reais pra trocar, agora imagina ser que trocar um rádio Cambium num evento de raio, távamos ferrado aqui com o valor a ser gasto e com certeza não teríamos peças reservas aqui, por conta do valor...

----------


## wala

> Eu fico imaginando a situação que passamos aqui, duas vezes esse ano. No início do ano tivemos uma descarga atmosférica e há poucas semanas atrás, denovo! Em ambas tivemos 2 rádios queimados, todos rádios com cabo blindado, com DPS nos cabos de rede aterrados, tomadas elétricas todas aterradas e com DPS, enfim... Tivemos dois Mikrotiks queimados, na torre temos um total de 8. Eu no início da divulgação da Cambium fiquei doido pra comprar, mesmo sem grana, mas fico imaginando como teria sido nesse caso. Aqui tinhamos rádios mikrotik reservas, cada rádio gastamos em torno de uns 800 reais pra trocar, agora imagina ser que trocar um rádio Cambium num evento de raio, távamos ferrado aqui com o valor a ser gasto e com certeza não teríamos peças reservas aqui, por conta do valor...


 Os radios queimaram a porta lan ou o radio em si? vc usava aqueles protetor de surto tipo o da ubiquiti(ETH-SP) que coloca o mais proximo possivel do equipamento? e outro embaixo?

----------


## delegato

Aqui graças a Deus nunca tive problemas de queima de porta lan com mikrotik, somente com UBNT, uso o mikrotik com as portas sfp ativas já para evitar queima de porta lan por surto!, porém em enlace longo minhas rb922 e 921 nunca funcionou bem em ac 80mhz sempre travam, o jeito foi deixar tudo em 40mhz-N, o cambium ptp foi só decepção, pelo teste de bancada nem tive coragem de por em produção. Já o mimosa c5c, meu amigo, parece que é de outro planeta, tão pequeno e tão show de bola, realmente tamanho não é documento. Vou por o cambium em produção pelo visto vou conseguir trabalhar apenas em 40mhz com muita sorte já que em 80mhz um do lado do outro nem associa, dois canais de 40mhz devo passar no máximo 200Mbs pelos testes aqui de bancada.
Já o c5c mimosa, devo passar 400Mbs tranquilamente em um canal de 80mhz sem problemas de travamento ou de conexão. Só não opto de vez pra o mimosa b5c porque não tem porta sfp e tem muitos relatos de problema na porta LAN.

Conclusão o rádio perfeito de preço acessível seria o b5c com porta sfp! porque a mimosa não lança logo uma nova versão do b5c?

----------


## wala

> Aqui graças a Deus nunca tive problemas de queima de porta lan com mikrotik, somente com UBNT, uso o mikrotik com as portas sfp ativas já para evitar queima de porta lan por surto!, porém em enlace longo minhas rb922 e 921 nunca funcionou bem em ac 80mhz sempre travam, o jeito foi deixar tudo em 40mhz-N, o cambium ptp foi só decepção, pelo teste de bancada nem tive coragem de por em produção. Já o mimosa c5c, meu amigo, parece que é de outro planeta, tão pequeno e tão show de bola, realmente tamanho não é documento. Vou por o cambium em produção pelo visto vou conseguir trabalhar apenas em 40mhz com muita sorte já que em 80mhz um do lado do outro nem associa, dois canais de 40mhz devo passar no máximo 200Mbs pelos testes aqui de bancada.
> Já o c5c mimosa, devo passar 400Mbs tranquilamente em um canal de 80mhz sem problemas de travamento ou de conexão. Só não opto de vez pra o mimosa b5c porque não tem porta sfp e tem muitos relatos de problema na porta LAN.
> 
> Conclusão o rádio perfeito de preço acessível seria o b5c com porta sfp! porque a mimosa não lança logo uma nova versão do b5c?


Vc tem rb 912? pois vc pode abrir ela e colocar um cartão ac ai trabalhar com 80 mhz a 922 também tem entrada para cartão pode ser que é a parte rf dela que da tanto pau. Eu comprei esse cartão e coloquei numa RBM11G e é muito bom não da pau.
https://mikrotik.com/product/R11e-5HacT

https://mikrotik.com/product/R11e-5HacD

----------

